# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Lee Priest 3 weeks to IM

## TheGut

Can see why he won!

----------


## juice_305

hope that i can look like that one day. amazing!!

----------


## copenhagen

the blonde myth.....

----------


## PLAYA4LIFE

lil freak

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

thick as fvck

----------


## Smart-tony

He looks good.

----------


## TAlexa

His wicked bro.

----------


## DJ Fatal

hes my favorate bodybuilder!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

he is good, caNT BE BEAT in an arm pose. sucks he is like 5'4

----------


## DJ Fatal

how big are his arms!!!!!!

----------


## MrMeathead

I still can't get over how many tattoos he has gotten in such a short period of time.

----------


## rake922

> how big are his arms!!!!!!


23" or so

----------


## sooners04

Lee has GREAT arms!!

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

thats so sick...i want arms like that...and his tats on his neck and arms r sick too

----------


## LX-1

> 23" or so


measured at 21" pumped.

----------


## Undecided09

I hope I never look like that, good for him if thats the goal!

----------


## seventhlttd

he is a fricken animal.

----------


## Ufa

Even this muscles got muscles. Unreal!

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> I hope I never look like that, good for him if thats the goal!



cause its easy right

----------


## Timm1704

> I hope I never look like that, good for him if thats the goal!


lol you think you may end up looking like that by accident?

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> lol you think you may end up looking like that by accident?


 :Haha:

----------


## beyonddriven

> Lee has GREAT arms!!


agreed, but no one even mentioned how big and defined his legs are these days.

----------


## beyonddriven

atleast in the pic above

----------


## MrMeathead

> lol you think you may end up looking like that by accident?


If that is the case then someone needs to teach me how to "accidently" look like that.  :LOL:

----------


## pdog80

He's got some of the biggest forearms too. Let's not forget about that.

----------


## kloter1

Some of the best arms in the sport

----------


## mwolffey

hes a wierdo....good guy, but weird...what the hell is up with his new face tattoo???

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

face tattoo? i know hes got some on his neck..but face??

----------


## jobyjoe

Lee is my favorite. I wish I could look like that

----------


## mark_newcastle

great pics, cheers

looks amazin

----------


## stayinstacked

he's a ****ing idiot. Seems to me like being covered in tattoos would hurt your sponsorships and placing. I could see maybe 1 or 2 tops, but why go get covered in them if your on stage? Sounds like he's not very smart if you ask me

----------


## Hackamaniac

:LOL:

----------


## guest589745

OK hes big and I think hes great but, uh.......hes in a friggin womens hair-dryer-thing....WTF!!?? lol.

----------


## rake922

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NILmakQJZww

----------


## stayinstacked

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=NILmakQJZww




"A big guy who is 6'1" has almost the same measurements as a guy who is 5'4", thats pathetic" hahahhahah

----------


## bigb4sho

his arms are riddiculous

----------


## mwolffey

i want his foreams more than anything

----------


## G-Force

where has his face tattoo gone?

----------


## skipp

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=NILmakQJZww


Id post up my forearm work out but it wouldn't be work safe  :Aajack:   :LOL:

----------


## Tucc

Can someone show me how to accidently end up lookin like that...lol  :Evil2:

----------


## G-Force

> face tattoo? i know hes got some on his neck..but face??



and here it is

----------


## WildCh1ld

crazy Priest

----------


## ITALIANMAN

for a guy who is 5''4 he is incrediable the mass he carries is insane.....

----------


## collar

lee has lost the plot.

----------


## Aliceinchains

> face tattoo? i know hes got some on his neck..but face??


Tribal on his left cheek/temple.

----------


## Aliceinchains

> he's a ****ing idiot. Seems to me like being covered in tattoos would hurt your sponsorships and placing. I could see maybe 1 or 2 tops, but why go get covered in them if your on stage? Sounds like he's not very smart if you ask me


Sponsors like popular, noteworthy, outspoken spokesmen...

----------


## 2kcamaross

i thought mike tyson was the only one weird enough to do that...

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Look, all pro bodybuilders have f'ed up self body image, call it Body Dismorphic Disorder if you want, so it's no surprise he'd tat up his face. The more extreme and "out-there", the better. Like any of these guys give a sh!t about health and positive image for sponsors.

----------


## hotrod1

Guy looks good and is improving...........enough said. How many pro wins about 5?

----------


## CSAR

> Look, all pro bodybuilders have f'ed up self body image, call it Body Dismorphic Disorder if you want, so it's no surprise he'd tat up his face. The more extreme and "out-there", the better. Like any of these guys give a sh!t about health and positive image for sponsors.


Agreed! The guy is phenomenal, irregardless of his height. 21"-22" arms on ANY body are amazing, and the dude's got forearms bigger than Popeye! As for tattoos and 'roids, it's his life, his body, his choice! Less than 1% (and I'd venture to say even less than .01%) of the human race can build their body to such proportions, whether they choose to or not. And I'd also be willing to bet that even if they didn't want to look like a bodybuilder, the average Joe would see his arms and want to have bigger, more muscular guns - 'cause let's face it...ladies are attracted to a guy who takes care of himself. Just my two cents worth... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## NoComplaint

He is for sho a freak!.supposedly he has an infection in his left delt.Shot dirty gear is the story. Anyone heard about this?



NPC

----------


## Evil Predator

I like Lee Priest alot, he has attitude and does things his way. Its too bad they suspended him from OFBB competition, I would have loved to see his placing at the O in that condition.

----------


## Wheeler#1

amazing! lee is a great bodybuilder!

----------


## Decoder

what happened to his nascar tatto rofl

----------


## rhino1

> I like Lee Priest alot, he has attitude and does things his way. Its too bad they suspended him from OFBB competition, I would have loved to see his placing at the O in that condition.


Why did lee priest get suspended?

----------


## Mista Massive

> I hope I never look like that, good for him if thats the goal!



what, you'd rather look like you?

----------


## ru-ga-ru

I seen him at the 2006 Mr. Olympia Expo, man he is just as big in person as he looks in the magazines

----------


## Timm1704

> what, you'd rather look like you?


 :1laugh:

----------

